# learning to call



## Tommy12 (Jul 6, 2009)

I am trying to learn how to call ducks, with not that much success. Could somebody please help. I can do the quack alright, but the feeding call is giving me fits.I just hope I am ready by duck season.


----------



## tanteaux (Jul 6, 2009)

Get you a CD and a call.  Listen to the instructions on the CD and do what they do.  I get crazy looks in traffic but who cares.  You can also go listen to ducks and try to do what they do.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jul 6, 2009)

If you can do the quack alright and can string a series of quacks together then you can call ducks, feeding call is more of a bonus call to show your friends, a good quack is all you need!


----------



## Tommy12 (Jul 6, 2009)

what is that diaphamic calling? something about the way you breath through the call.


----------



## rholton (Jul 6, 2009)

If you are talking about the rolling feed call then dont worry about learning it. That is more or less a contest call. The single cluck feed call is what you want to focus on. Keith Allen, who is one of the best callers in the country days to say something like goo, goo, goo, goo, goo, gah, gah, gah, gah, gah, duh, duh, duh duh, duh, dee, dee, dee, dee, dee. They don't have to be in that order, but if you will notice they are in five note bursts which is the way a duck makes the sounds. While the feed call is not necessary to kill ducks, it is a finishing call and you will kill more ducks if you learn to finish them and not just quack at them.


----------



## duckcutter788 (Jul 6, 2009)

I agree that the feed call is not needed to kill ducks but if you can create the rolling feed call you can close a lot more ducks. I do think that the rolling feed is use in actual hunting not just contest calling. I mainly hunt in Arkansas, and when i'm hunting if the ducks brake to me i stay on them with a rolling feed as hard as i can until they hit the water. I really do it in the timber. I angle the call to the water so it spreads out and go as long and as hard as i can until they are dead. I feel that all you need is a quack and a feed and you will be set. I to call in my car going do the road, you will get some looks from people but you will learn how to call.


----------



## Nitro (Jul 7, 2009)

duckcutter788 said:


> I agree that the feed call is not needed to kill ducks but if you can create the rolling feed call you can close a lot more ducks. I do think that the rolling feed is use in actual hunting not just contest calling. I mainly hunt in Arkansas, and when i'm hunting if the ducks brake to me i stay on them with a rolling feed as hard as i can until they hit the water. I really do it in the timber. I angle the call to the water so it spreads out and go as long and as hard as i can until they are dead. I feel that all you need is a quack and a feed and you will be set. I to call in my car going do the road, you will get some looks from people but you will learn how to call.



Interesting.......... I have been killing ducks for 40 years. I have never heard a real live, feeding Mallard duck make a sound even approaching the vaunted "rolling feed call"......

duckcutter788, The sound you refer to is done by Mallards in flight- never while feeding. I have watched Mallards make that sound many times, while they flew a couple hundred yards high .

rholton accurately describes the feed call we use in the Woods and field. Nice job. 

His stock just went way up in my opinion.


----------



## rholton (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks Nitro. I agree. The so called rolling feed call is often heard by mallards flying overhead and not while feeding as you said.

duckcutter788, a lot of guides use the rolling feed call when hunting so there I would say there is nothing wrong with it. I just prefer the single cluck feed call for two reasons:
1) Refer to Nitro's post.
2) I cant do a rolling feed...tongue too fat I guess.
At any right I do agree with part of what you said. A good quack and good close in finishing work are the most important parts of working ducks in my opinion.


----------



## Nitro (Jul 7, 2009)

Here's my "secret" weapon....

I will admit, I do get some funny looks with this hanging off my lanyard, but man I shake those Mallards right to the water.................


----------



## browning84 (Jul 7, 2009)

Personally I think the two most disputed calls ever are the hail call and the feeding call. There are variations with each and the dispute is on which type is better or more appropriate and effective. Many people use both the feeding chatter/rolling feed call and the feeding cluck, I like and can do both and I think if you can effectively combine the two to sound like more than one duck then you become more effective. Obviously they both work because over time many people have and can consistently finish ducks with both. The best thing to do is to learn and figure out what you are best at and use that because if you are not confident when it’s game time, it will show through in you calling, and if you are not confident it would be better to not even take the call at all.


----------



## browning84 (Jul 7, 2009)

Nitro said:


> Here's my "secret" weapon....
> 
> I will admit, I do get some funny looks with this hanging off my lanyard, but man I shake those Mallards right to the water.................



I made fun of someone that brought one of those out during the off season it somehow got left in his bag, he got real mad and defensive when I said what I said. He had a few choice word with me and told me it works and pouted that I said to him what I said. So apparently the guys that use these really stand by them, but they sound terrible.


----------



## Nitro (Jul 7, 2009)

browning84 said:


> I made fun of someone that brought one of those out during the off season it somehow got left in his bag, he got real mad and defensive when I said what I said. He had a few choice word with me and told me it works and pouted that I said to him what I said. So apparently the guys that use these really stand by them, but they sound terrible.



Wilbur Primos loves them - $$$$ in the bank. 

If anyone ever showed up with one in our blind and it would become a flying target.....


----------



## browning84 (Jul 7, 2009)

Nitro said:


> Wilbur Primos loves them - $$$$ in the bank.
> 
> If anyone ever showed up with one in our blind and it would become a flying target.....



PULL!!!!


----------



## R-N-T Drake (Jul 7, 2009)

Go to callingducks.com. You will find instructional videos, sound files,etc..... You can also go to RNTCalls.com and listen to sound files.


----------



## duckcutter788 (Jul 7, 2009)

Have you ever heard a duck doing a Hail Call. I have not, but the best hunters in the world do it on a regular basis. I hunt in Arkansas and i use the Hail call just to get the attention of the ducks and then i slow it down a bit. But, If you take the advice of R-N-T Drake then you will get advice for Jim Ronquest and he will tell you to feed to ducks in the timber as long and has hard as you can, and he kills duck for a living. I'm not saying i'm Gods gift to duck hunting but i really think that a good rolling feed will sound like a field full of ducks which is what we all hope to sound like. But, it's not a must and you must find what works for you. Good hunting.


----------



## tgw925 (Jul 7, 2009)

Don't get too caught up in the calling Tommy.  As long as you can do a few variations of the traditional "quack",  you'll be just fine.  All you need to be able to produce is something for the ducks to "locate" you.  Alot of hunters get too caught up in the whole calling thing and actually scare off more ducks than they do bring in.  If you've got a good hole, let it do the work for you.........And if you really want to have a feed call, don't be too proud to use one of those "shake" calls that Nitro posted.  I bought my younger brother one as a gag last season cuz he cant feed call worth crap, but I was actually very surprised how well it works if you know how to use it.......G'LUCK!


----------



## killa84 (Jul 7, 2009)

You should go to some of the popular duck call websites. Some of th sites have each of the different calls on audio recording. The best way to learn is listen and the try to immulate until you have it. I do it in the off season as practice. Try primos and Haydel's sites....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 7, 2009)

I let my guides do all the calling that's their job, and when they decoy I do the killing, that's my job!


----------



## sasmojoe (Jul 7, 2009)

*duck calling*

Get you a CD by Keith Allen on how to call ducks, he does a very good job of explaining how to use a duck call proficiently.


----------



## georgiaboy (Jul 7, 2009)

Tommy12 said:


> I am trying to learn how to call ducks, with not that much success. Could somebody please help. I can do the quack alright, but the feeding call is giving me fits.I just hope I am ready by duck season.



I will probably start a war here but I think calling is kind of down on the list of "must haves" to kill ducks.  I am not a good caller which is probably why I feel that way but I manage to kill a few.  

I think scouting and finding good spots is probably the #1 thing to focus on.  Once you find that area try to find a spot where you can get into range of where the ducks are already going and be able to hide WELL.  Not kind of hidden but invisible.

Then make sure that you don't overdo the decoys and make sure there is some motion in the spread.  I regularly hunt 1 acre sized ponds with 6-8 mallard dekes and one on a jerk rig to create motion.

Again, I am not as accomplished a waterfowler as many of the guys on here but thats my take.  Calling does help and I will never dispute that but all it does is get your foot in the door.  If you aren't hidden and have a crap spread they will flare 100% of the time.


----------



## rholton (Jul 7, 2009)

You are 100% correct. You can kill ducks without calling, but when you throw in all of the other factors that you mentioned it doesn't matter. You are talking about two different things...calling and setup. The wrong setup (decoys, camo, etc) will hurt you whether you can call or not. Whether you can call or not, you need to be where the ducks want to be or don't mind being. That being said, someone that knows how to blow a call and when to blow a call will kill more ducks than someone who does not or cannot call...bottom line. Keep in mind that knowing how to blow a call is not enough. If you can blow a call but dont know when to blow it you are in no better shape.


----------



## Nitro (Jul 7, 2009)

*More food for thought..*

There have been some great comments here.

Something to think about- at this, the practical end of the flyway- of the few Mallards we do get, most have heard so much calling, that in my experience  less is more. 

If (and it's a rare event the last few years) I find and hunt some Mallards here, I put out 2-4 decoys (and they might be Black Duck decoys) and call sparingly. I am more prone to kick the water and do some very muted quacks...

A January Mallard in Georgia can be a challenging quarry..

Calling can be overrated, and it can be the deadliest weapon in the arsenal. It is certainly worth learning how to be at least proficient....

I hope all of you knock the lips off some Greenheads this season.


----------



## Mark K (Jul 7, 2009)

You could be like me and have Nitro tell you where to put that call. 

I'm not even average at duckcalling, but like what's already been said it's when to call. Find someone who knows how to hunt and call, and watch and learn. I'm 41 and learned more last year from an old codger than I've learned in the past 10 years. The man I'm referring to probably couldn't win a calling contest but he knows waterfowl. He knows when to call and when not to call. He knows what birds that can be called and which ones can't. I learned just because you can see ducks doesn't mean you need to waste your breath on all of them. Find a mentor and learn from them. Just remember, age has nothing to do with being able to learn something new.


----------



## Nitro (Jul 7, 2009)

Now,  Mark-  

I believe that you were always encouraged to call- we also spent a great deal of time practicing in the field and at the camp....

You must admit that Shep is much less tolerant

I read your other comments with much joy. I too have been schooled over a 20+ year learning (and probationary period) by the same mentor.....

I wish I could (and am glad I haven't had to) put a price on all I have learned from him...

The lessons continue for all of us..



Mark K said:


> You could be like me and have Nitro tell you where to put that call.
> 
> I'm not even average at duckcalling, but like what's already been said it's when to call. Find someone who knows how to hunt and call, and watch and learn. I'm 41 and learned more last year from an old codger than I've learned in the past 10 years. The man I'm referring to probably couldn't win a calling contest but he knows waterfowl. He knows when to call and when not to call. He knows what birds that can be called and which ones can't. I learned just because you can see ducks doesn't mean you need to waste your breath on all of them. Find a mentor and learn from them. Just remember, age has nothing to do with being able to learn something new.


----------



## Mark K (Jul 7, 2009)

Just kidding Nitro. I actually never heard Shep call last year. But everytime we hunted together we were with the Pitts, so...


----------



## Nitro (Jul 7, 2009)

Mark K said:


> Just kidding Nitro. I actually never heard Shep call last year. But everytime we hunted together we were with the Pitts, so...



That I do understand..... don't talk, don't move, don't miss..........................:

Been guilty of all three.


----------



## Mark K (Jul 7, 2009)

And for Pete's sake don't bring food or candy to the blind. And the dang cell phone best be set on vibrate or it better float.


----------



## georgiaboy (Jul 7, 2009)

rholton said:


> That being said, someone that knows how to blow a call and when to blow a call will kill more ducks than someone who does not or cannot call...bottom line. Keep in mind that knowing how to blow a call is not enough. If you can blow a call but dont know when to blow it you are in no better shape.



  I know I have broke a few ducks and got to work a few late season groups last year.  That was as good as anything I shot last year just to keep them coming back to look over the "spread" (4-6 dekes).   

Me working a late season group resting off Lake Lanier is like trying to walk on with the Braves after a good year in Little League.


----------



## rholton (Jul 7, 2009)

I say to "Tommy12" that started this post, there are a lot of opinions on here. Hunt with people who know how to hunt when you can. When you can't you will have to use the trial and error method to see what works for you. The ducks may not respond the same tomorrow to the exact same call as they did today. You may have to be really aggressive with some ducks and then be really soft or passive the next day. It is all a learning process.


----------



## Mark K (Jul 7, 2009)

Amen!


----------



## GTN (Jul 8, 2009)

I agree that there has been some very good statements made in this thread. First of i wanna say my comments are gonna be talking about hunting in Ga. 

I don't care if you have the best of the best CALLERS out there if they're not experienced, understand waterfowel and when to call it dosen't help at all. I learn more and more each year about how ducks in my areas work and what they like to hear under different conditions. I am not a great caller at all but I have a couple buddies that are and i have seen many of times i wished they would have left the calls in the truck.

I guess what I am trying to say is that in GA it don't matter if your a good caller or not it has alot more to do with scouting and set ups. Now I do agree when you get out into MS, AR ect the quality of calling does play a much different role.


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 8, 2009)

Nitro said:


> Wilbur Primos loves them - $$$$ in the bank.
> 
> If anyone ever showed up with one in our blind and it would become a flying target.....



Hater


----------



## Medicine Man (Jul 11, 2009)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I let my guides do all the calling that's their job, and when they decoy I do the killing, that's my job!



Best post I've seen on here since season went out last year. I was going to post something else BUT I was told to lay off.. Quack call me tomorrow we have a few thing's to talk about..


----------



## DeweyDuck (Jul 25, 2009)

*Callin' lessons*

There are great tips on here already. But Tommy might need help on more than blowing the calls.One good place is www.takeem.com. Tips on how to hunt as well as call. One of those guys even called me on the phone and helped me figure out the cajun squeal. They're more than willing to help out.


----------



## Nitro (Jul 25, 2009)

*Nurse Mangina........*



Medicine Man said:


> Best post I've seen on here since season went out last year. I was going to post something else BUT I was told to lay off.. Quack call me tomorrow we have a few thing's to talk about..



It's easy to prove that you have even a little skill........

Post up a few photos of you with some Mallards on a strap. Even I would believe it if you said you called them in and killed them.

Until then, your reputation as a wannabe speaks for itself.

As to your unrelenting attacks towards me.............well....I can back up all my comments- with witnesses who have hunted with me.

You need to cut your losses.


----------



## Mark K (Jul 26, 2009)

That photo looks familiar. Looks almost skinny!!


----------



## clent586 (Jul 26, 2009)

Mark K said:


> That photo looks familiar. Looks almost skinny!!



That is the only pic in this thread and it just fired me up! Mark K, your call is dryin' and will be on the way Tuesday or so. Clent


----------



## Mark K (Jul 26, 2009)

Sweet. Thanks!


----------



## Medicine Man (Jul 26, 2009)

Nitro said:


> It's easy to prove that you have even a little skill........
> 
> Post up a few photos of you with some Mallards on a strap. Even I would believe it if you said you called them in and killed them.
> 
> ...




"I'm not impressed"


----------



## tgw925 (Jul 29, 2009)

The best way to get better at calling is to just keep doing it. When I first started calling I would carry a call around with me everywhere I went. I duck hunt in Missouri every year and when I was learning to call I would park by the rice and cut corn fields at night and listen to the ducks...it gives you and idea of the sound they really make.


----------



## Nitro (Aug 3, 2009)

loblolly99 said:


> The rolling feed chuckle is done on the water just by multiple mallards.  Not one.  The rolling feed chuckle is supposed to sound like multiple mallards on the water and is deadly, especially in timber.  Try saying "ticket" into the call with a sharp end.  Next "ticket ticket" and so on until you call overlap it consistently.  It's kind of like learning to play the guitar.  Start slow and then spped up.  Keep a call in your truck and next to your La-Z-Boy.  Practice, practice, practice.


----------



## GSURugger (Aug 4, 2009)

ticket......ticket.....ticket....you baitin them birds boy?


----------



## rholton (Aug 5, 2009)

Very interesting to say the least "timber cruiser". Incorrect...but very interesting.


----------



## GSURugger (Aug 10, 2009)

> why in the h*ll would it be called a feed call if birds did it in the air. Never seen mallards chasing bugs like bats.


  this should get good 

and BTW, the rolling chuckle is not a feed call, a hen mallard, does in-fact, make the rolling chuckle while flying.  Its either that, or someone figured out how to fly and blow a duck call at the same time.  a feed chuckle and rolling chuckle sound different in their cadence.  the feed chuckle you hear is normally supposed to represent more than one hen sitting on the water.  but hey, im young, and dont claim to know everything.


----------



## Nitro (Aug 10, 2009)

Timber Cruiser said:


> I could take rholton and Nitro to a flooded timber hole here in about 3 months and let them hear multiple mallards making this call.  First of all, rholton says he CAN'T rolling chuckle.  Real expert.  Second of all, why in the h*ll would it be called a feed call if birds did it in the air.  Never seen mallards chasing bugs like bats.



Bubba, I promise you, there isn't one flooded square acre in Arkansas I haven't hunted Ducks in...this ain't my first season... you need to realize who you are trying to teach here. My Granddaddy told me years ago - "It ain't braggin if you can back it up"....... I ain't braggin.

FWIW, the vaunted "Feed Chuckle" most folks do is a way for the Mallards to communicate position to one another while in flight......look it up.

Explain this to me- IF a Mallard was feeding on Acorns in the timber- how cold it be calling TICKETTICKETTICKETTICKETTICKET and still choke down an Overcup or Water oak acorn???

It's called a feed call to fill a few seconds in a competition call routine- not because the Ducks actually do it while feeding.........


----------



## Medicine Man (Aug 10, 2009)

Timber Cruiser said:


> Second of all, why in the h*ll would it be called a feed call if birds did it in the air.  Never seen mallards chasing bugs like bats.



 Lesson #1 will be taught shortly.


----------



## ugabulldog56 (Aug 10, 2009)

Timber Cruiser said:


> I could take rholton and *Nitro* to a flooded timber hole here in about 3 months and let them hear multiple mallards making this call.  First of all, rholton says he CAN'T rolling chuckle.  Real expert.  Second of all, why in the h*ll would it be called a feed call if birds did it in the air.  Never seen mallards chasing bugs like bats.


----------



## Nitro (Aug 10, 2009)

I surrender...........

I will bow down in deference to your clear superiority in the area of Duck behavior and communication.

You sure it was Ducks making the call and not some other Barneys or Topwaters that you couldn't see in "The Timber"  ????

I am no "Champion" , but if you are ever in the "Timber" and hear some realistic calling and see Ducks circling low, please don't shoot my swing Ducks...I work em tight and fast. I don't need a rolling feed call or chuckle to light em. 

That is where the Men are separated from the boys.

Have a great season!



Timber Cruiser said:


> Look Nitro,
> 
> You obviously think real highly of yourself.  All I was trying to do was tell the thread starter what worked for me.  Now we've gotten into where the call is made.  I don't claim to be a champion caller like you do but I stand by my previous statement that I have heard mallards make a rolling feed chuckle call ON THE WATER and can back this up with witnesses or a show and tell in a few months.


----------



## Mark K (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice pic!!! Am I the only one who hasn't taken a band in the club???


----------



## Nitro (Aug 10, 2009)

Mark K said:


> Nice pic!!! Am I the only one who hasn't taken a band in the club???



You are up this year. You have earned it.


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Aug 10, 2009)

Yall Take it easy on TC, I have been reading some of his post and I am sure he is an expert in duckology. I just think that he needs to lay off the Will Primos how to tapes.


----------



## rholton (Aug 13, 2009)

Timber Cruiser, I wasnt questioning your use of the word "ticket" although I have never heard of that before. I was just commenting on you not actually knowing what the call is and what it is used for. You may have done more hunting and killed more ducks than I have...honestly dont know or care. Just do some research as Nitro said. 
BTW: I honestly cant do the rolling feed great because I dont practice much. Since you asked, I use the word "doogah"...on the rare occasions that I do try to blow (never in the blind).


----------



## badhaircut13 (Sep 21, 2009)

get keith allens cd HE can call


----------

